# 7th Heresy APC. Month Four, January 2017.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Almost a third of the way there already! This is your Double Month!

I'll post a Roundup once Month 3 is closed off for you guys too


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So after clearing a load of stuff, my desk looks like this again :laugh:












This months entry is going to be a pair of Panzer 1b. Although I'm wanting to try to complete the SS HQ, Blitz truck and the 3rd Panzer 1b as well......


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Before:
Gonna Try to get Grimdrutt done this month. If i finish him fast then i'll move onto something else, i've got soem ork characters knocking around as well as some buggies so we'll see.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll hopefully do two squads this month. First is a Scion command squad:


Second will be this lot:

Cadian kasrkin what will be a Vanguard Vet squad as my Space Marine allies will all be scion or kasrkin models.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okidoke, bought this guy when I was still in the UK so he is at least 6 years old!!! Wife not happy with me getting stuff painted, because we had a deal I could only buy more once I made a dent in the sprue pile! Doubt I'll get to do a second entry, but lets see how we go


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my b4 for another eBay refurbishment 







I just can't resist a £12 mauler fiend.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

first unit done on to the next! the FW limited edition Legion Primus medicae.
(will post a better picture of these guys later.)


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

better terminator pictures and finished my second entry!








and the Primus Medicae in cataphractii armour


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@Haskanael that is some depressingly speedy painting, I myself will most likely be still dabbing paint on plastic on the 5th of next month!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> @Haskanael that is some depressingly speedy painting, I myself will most likely be still dabbing paint on plastic on the 5th of next month!


I'm just glad it is not complete shit! took me an entire day for each individual miniature.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So I needed a bit of a break from the stompa and decided that it would be worth adding to the number of smaller walkers I could field. Here's the before shot for 3 kans though I also managed what would count as 2 dredds (which were being undercoated during the previous before shot and I forgot to retake the picture. For the sake of the APC i'll count them as a single unit of walkers.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> I'm just glad it is not complete shit! took me an entire day for each individual miniature.


The terminaters look good, the medic could do with some tidying up around his head. Good stuff!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fucking fuckety bollock faced twat sticks!

Over halfway through the pair of Panzer 1b, and I need to get some GS/Putty to fill out some serious gaps between the hull and the left hand tracks on both.
Pulling them as my entry, and changing to the Panzer 4D that was on the far left of the picture I posted. :ireful2:

Hopefully I'll get that done at least.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Fucking fuckety bollock faced twat sticks!
> 
> Over halfway through the pair of Panzer 1b, and I need to get some GS/Putty to fill out some serious gaps between the hull and the left hand tracks on both.
> Pulling them as my entry, and changing to the Panzer 4D that was on the far left of the picture I posted. :ireful2:
> ...


I feel your pain, the cavity for the head on my mk4 dreadnought is a tight fit but bigger on the inside, when I was test fitting the head it went back into the cavity and turned and I couldn't get it out. Had to use my pin vice to drill into his head and pull it out!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> I feel your pain, the cavity for the head on my mk4 dreadnought is a tight fit but bigger on the inside, when I was test fitting the head it went back into the cavity and turned and I couldn't get it out. Had to use my pin vice to drill into his head and pull it out!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

@Tawa, can Blood Bowl teams count as our second choice force? I just finished a human team, have an orc one to do, and will definitely pick up a dwarf one when it comes out as well, on top of my much delayed NL army?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, this month I'm going for 20 Zombies and a corpse cart. 

I have played around with some fun models in the zombie horde, wanted to break them up a bit.








I'm going to try and fill the cart up some more too. 








I have another 20 zombies for later down the line, but I felt that 20 was enough for one month!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love the Orks! Kanz are arguably my favourite unit in that codex and you defo did them justice! Heck i even see a Warmahordes Menoth Jack in the mix! good on ya! thats hilarious!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> Love the Orks! Kanz are arguably my favourite unit in that codex and you defo did them justice! Heck i even see a Warmahordes Menoth Jack in the mix! good on ya! thats hilarious!


Cheers Chaos, He's my third warjack kan/dredd they were origionally done as dredds because of the weapons i've given them but they're a little small. I've discussed using them as Deffkans, modified kan stats that allows for additional weapons, almost like kan unit commanders.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> @Tawa, can Blood Bowl teams count as our second choice force? I just finished a human team, have an orc one to do, and will definitely pick up a dwarf one when it comes out as well, on top of my much delayed NL army?


If you reckon you can blast out a team in month, yeah


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually blasted through this in a day! :laugh:

Still need that frikkin' putty for the Panzer 1's though. Wonder if I've got time to get a 2nd entry done......


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I think it's time to admit to myself that the Sisters have been taking my attention from my IG again and just roll with that. So Adepta Sororitas/Imperial Agents* for my second Codex. Canoness Veridyan for sure (before pic attached), and I'll still try to get an IG unit done (Command or Infantry Squad, most likely).




*IA would let me throw in an assassin for giggles later, who knows!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ta da, finished before the very last day Huzzah!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Continuing my tradition of horrible 'completed' pictures, this one was made with the tablet camera because I left it at the store for the painting competition. Made 5 figuring one would come out okay, this one was the only one vaguely in focus. Note the color of the table she's standing on is BLACK.

EDIT: Fortunately, store also took a picture which looks a lot better, so attached that too


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

When's the closing tawa?


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Screw it, might be the last day of January but I have at least a few hours and I've stared at a screen enough today. Let's do this double thing ^_^


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> When's the closing tawa?


On the 5th mate


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Tawa said:


> On the 5th mate


Nice, need some pics but the light is 💩 in north wales


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Sneaking in last minute with my two entry's. Really didn't think I would get the corpse cart finished, but it came together. 

So first up is my twenty zombies, I painted them the same way I painted my nurgle cultists, which I think works well.








Not wanting to just paint 20 boring zombies I had a bit of a play around with some other models, I really like them.








And finally my corpse cart, I was going to try and add more dead bodies to it but I just didn't have the time or effort, I think it looks good the way it is though.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

So yeah, distracted and still playing around with the colorscheme. Still, I can put them on the table now... so got myself the double and got an actual IG unit in. Go me


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my two entries for the double 
B4's


Afters


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Finished Grimdrutt the stompa, a little late for the APC by like an hour but ah well. Hope he's still good to be counted.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's your lot guys 


Thread Closed.


----------

